# 23"-24"(Gaming) Monitor bis 250 €



## littlemac (22. September 2013)

*23"-24"(Gaming) Monitor bis 250 €*

1. Budget: max. 250 €
2. Habe keinen alten Monitor
3. Meine Graka.: Gigabyte GTX 770 (4 Gb)
4. Verwendungszweck: Hauptsächlich brauch ich den nur fürs Spielen, ansonsten gucke ich ab und zu mal einen Film oder eine Serie (aber eher am Fernseher) und surfe im Internet. Jedoch sind Spiele für michd as wichtigste.
5. Spezielle Wünsche: Seitenverhältnisse: 16:9 (1920x1080), außerdem mind. 1xHDMI und 1xDVI. Extras wie USB-Ports, Boxen usw. brauch ich nicht.

Ich habe viel im Internet nach passenden Modellen gesucht und diese drei gefunden: Acer S242HLCBID (24"), Asus VS248H (24") und LG E2442V-BN (24"). Welche dieser dreich ist von der Leistung her die beste Wahl? kennt ihr vllt. sogar noch bessere? Ist für 250 € ein gutes Modell mit 120 Hz/144 Hz vorhanden?

Außerdem ganz Wichtig: Ich habe den EIZO Foris FS2333-BK (der ja bei Prad sehr gut bewertet wurde und auch für Gamer geeignet ist) für 250 € gefunden. Nachteil: Es ist ein Messemodell der Gamescom mit ca. 200 Betriebsstunden (Foris FS2333 - LCD-Display - TFT). Sollte ich da zuschlagen oder gibt es ungf. gleich gute TFTs für diesen Preis? Sollte ich die Finger von Messemodellen lassen (ehrlich gesagt mistraue ich der sache ein wenig; hat vllt einer von euch erfahrungen mit Messemodellen gemacht?)


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2013)

*AW: 23"-24"(Gaming) Monitor bis 250 €*

Je nachdem was du spielst würde ich nochmal 50€ drauflegen und den Asus VG24QE kaufen.
Da hast du 144Hz und ne gute Bildqualität.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. September 2013)

Wie stehst du zu koreanischen wqhd monitoren?


----------



## sycron17 (23. September 2013)

*AW: 23"-24"(Gaming) Monitor bis 250 €*

leute mal ne kleine frage bei seite

ich hab mal meiner mama gefragt(wohne nicht mehr bei Ihr) ob sie Ihre cheffin fragen kann da sie ja IT-Manager oder was der geier sie ist... ob sie an einen 27 zoll rannkommt mit grossen rabatt..jedoch tauchen immer mehr fragen letzens auf..
es soll voralem fürs auge was sein wärend ich zocke.. sollte ich eher zur 27'' greifen oder doch zu einen 24 120Hz??

und das habe ich bis heut nie gecheckt wenn ich jetzt 120Hz fahre z.b bei BF3 mit ca 70fps oder 80 ist es besser 120Hz oder hat das keine wirkung?(das ich unbedingt 120fps haben muss wie manche behaupten)


----------



## littlemac (23. September 2013)

*AW: 23"-24"(Gaming) Monitor bis 250 €*



> Je nachdem was du spielst würde ich nochmal 50€ drauflegen und den Asus VG24QE kaufen.
> Da hast du 144Hz und ne gute Bildqualität.



danke für den tipp, aber kann maximal wirklich nur 250 € ausgeben, weil ich nicht mehr habe und so schnell wie möglich einen Monitor brauche.
Was für einen Monitor würdest du bei diesem Budget empfehlen? Oder sind in dieser Preisklasse alle gleich gut (siehe die drei, die ich genannt habe)?

Außerdem: Was hältst du vom Eizo? Mit 250 € überteuert oder doch ganz gut?



> Wie stehst du zu koreanischen wqhd monitoren?



Noch nie etwas davon gehört. Könntest du mich aufklären? Bin eig. offen für alles wenn die Qualität stimmt. Was für Vor-/Nachteile haben diese Monitore?

Außerdem: Welche von den 4 genannten (im 1. Beitrag) würdest du mir empfehlen (oder doch lieber einen anderen?).


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. September 2013)

Die koreaner sind 27" monitore mit 2560x1440p. Gibt es auf ebay via green-sum, acessiorswhole etc für um die 240€. Die panels sind sehr gut, die verarbeitung durchschnitt (was bei dem preis verschmerzbar ist)


----------



## littlemac (23. September 2013)

*AW: 23"-24"(Gaming) Monitor bis 250 €*

Ich hätte gerne ein Monitor nur in 1080p. Was konntest du mir da empfehlen? Ist zB der Eizo, den ich genannt habe vom P\L Verhältnis gut?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. September 2013)

Der eizo ist schon klasse, kannste nehmen

Von p/l her würde ich klar zum lg ips237L greifen. Für 139€ ein unschlagbares bild in der preisklasse


----------



## Painkiller (24. September 2013)

*AW: 23"-24"(Gaming) Monitor bis 250 €*



sycron17 schrieb:


> leute mal ne kleine frage bei seite
> 
> ich hab mal meiner mama gefragt(wohne nicht mehr bei Ihr) ob sie Ihre cheffin fragen kann da sie ja IT-Manager oder was der geier sie ist... ob sie an einen 27 zoll rannkommt mit grossen rabatt..jedoch tauchen immer mehr fragen letzens auf..
> es soll voralem fürs auge was sein wärend ich zocke.. sollte ich eher zur 27'' greifen oder doch zu einen 24 120Hz??
> ...


 
Siehe hier: 


Immer mehr Monitore kommen mit der sogenannten 120/144Hz-Technik auf den    Markt. Was aber ist diese Technik genau, und für was ist sie gedacht?
Diese Fragen wollen wir hier klären. 

*Brauch ich 120/144Hz?

*Hier   scheiden sich die Geister. Die einen schwören auf diese  Technik, die   anderen eher nicht. Das beste in diesem Fall ist, wenn man  es selbst   ausprobiert! 
Bei einigen Elektrofachmärkten wie Media Markt oder Saturn ist dies möglich. 


*Für wen sind 120/144Hz-Monitore empfehlenswert?*

Empfehlenswert sind diese Monitore am ehesten für Liebhaber schneller    Ego-Shooter wie Counter Strike oder Unreal Tournament. Die Profis der    ESL (Electronic Sports League) schwören auf 120/144Hz-Monitore. Aber   auch  für Spieler die auf den 3D-Effekt stehen, sind diese Monitore zu    empfehlen. 


*Kann ich die 120/144Hz auch ohne den 3D-Betrieb nutzen? *

Ja! Sobald der Monitor via Dual-Link-DVI-D oder Display-Port-Kabel   verbunden  ist, sind die 120/144Hz möglich. Dazu muss man nur im   Bildschirmtreiber die  Hz-Zahl von 60 auf 120/144 anheben, sofern das   nicht automatisch passiert.


*Was sind die Vorteile vom 120/144Hz-Betrieb?

*- effektive Reduzierung von Schlieren bzw. Tearing
- flüssigerer Bildablauf
- niedrigere Schaltzeiten

Zitat PCGH:

_ „Schon auf dem Desktop beim Bewegen von   Fenstern sehen Sie einen   deutlichen Unterschied zwischen 120 und 60   Hertz. Fenster werden mit  120  Hertz erst bei sehr hoher  Geschwindigkeit  unscharf. In Spielen wie   Counter-Strike, in denen  schnelle Drehungen  wichtig sind, können Sie   Gegner früher erkennen,  da die  Bewegungsunschärfe viel geringer ist  als  bei einem  60-Hertz-LCD."_

*Brauch ich für 120/144Hz auch 120/144FPS?* 

Dieser Mythos geistert schon eine Weile durch die Weiten des Internets.    Einfach ausgedrückt: Nein! 120/144 FPS sind nicht nötig. Bereits im  Desktop-betrieb merkt man die Vorteile eines 120/144Hz-Monitors. Das    verschieben von offenen Fenstern zeigt das am deutlichsten. Natürlich    ist es relativ sinnfrei sich von einem 120/144Hz-Monitor ein Wunder zu    erwarten. Ein 120/144Hz-Monitor macht Spiele die ruckeln sicher nicht    ruckelfrei.  Er ist also keine Wunderwaffe, wenn der heimische PC an seine Leistungsgrenzen gerät. 

Allerdings ermöglicht er eine leicht flüssigere Bildausgabe, wenn Vsync    aktiv und Triple-Buffering inaktiv ist. In diesem Betriebszustand   können  nur Bildraten ausgegeben werden, die ein glatter Teiler der    Bildschirmfrequenz sind. Bei 60 Hz also 60 fps, 30 fps, 20 fps, 15    fps,... und bei 120 Hz 120 fps, 60 fps, 40 fps, 30 fps, 24 fps, 20    fps,... . Zwar wird die Anzeigedauer für jeden Frame neu ausgehandelt,    so dass auch ein 60 Hz Display auf 59 Bilder in einer Sekunde kommen    kann, im Zweifelsfall können die Zwischenstufen "40 fps" und "24 fps"    beim 120 Hz Display aber den Unterschied zwischen gut und mittelmäßig    spielbar bzw. gerade noch und unspielbar ausmachen.


----------



## sycron17 (24. September 2013)

Also ich hab vor mir ein BenQ 24 zoll zuzulegen ich glaube es ist das model xl2411t mit 120Hz technologie
Bei digitec(schweiz) kostet er jetzt 289sfr
Also ca 200 euro

Und kann man die 120hz auch über hdmi nutzen oder muss es über dvi laufen?
Hab seit kurzem einen hochwertigen hdmi kabel mit ehernet und so

Und dazu z.b ich hab bei bf3 um die 75-100fps jenach server und umgebung
In diesen fall profitiere ich schon vom 120er?


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2013)

*AW: 23"-24"(Gaming) Monitor bis 250 €*

Für 200€ ein guter Deal!  Hier in Deutschland müsstest du für das gleiche Gerät ca. 70€ mehr auf den Tisch legen. 



> Und kann man die 120hz auch über hdmi nutzen oder muss es über dvi laufen?
> Hab seit kurzem einen hochwertigen hdmi kabel mit ehernet und so


Über HDMI funktioniert das nicht. Du braucht entweder ein Dual DVI-D Kabel oder ein DisplayPort Kabel. 



> Und dazu z.b ich hab bei bf3 um die 75-100fps jenach server und umgebung
> In diesen fall profitiere ich schon vom 120er?


Eigentlich schon. Auch wenn du nicht volle 120fps hast, sollte der Unterschied doch deutlich spürbar sein.


----------



## sycron17 (27. September 2013)

*AW: 23"-24"(Gaming) Monitor bis 250 €*

ja hab ich bemerkt

es gab leider keine auf lager dann habe ich um die 60 euro draufgetan und der neueren davon gekauft den BenQ XL2420T
sollte montag antreffen 

die hardware ist bei euch um ein kleines teurer hab ich bemerkt
aber wasserkühlungs komponenten sind bei euch günstiger..
z.b bei aquatuning kostet ein 1/4'' gewindeanschluss um die 2-3 euro bei uns 10-12 -.-


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2013)

*AW: 23"-24"(Gaming) Monitor bis 250 €*



> die hardware ist bei euch um ein kleines teurer hab ich bemerkt


Da sagst du was wahres!  Für den BenQ müssten wir hier beispielsweise ~340€ auf den Tisch legen. Das sind herbe 80€ mehr als bei euch. oO 

Sind bei euch die Grafikkarten auch günstiger?


----------



## sycron17 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 23"-24"(Gaming) Monitor bis 250 €*

jeps ich lüge euch nicht an
deshalb habe ich für einen kollegen in portugal ne EVGA GTX-770 sc gekauft und ihm zugeschickt(unter vorauszahlung natürlich)

preisvergleich
in der schweiz hab ich es gekauft für 430 franken[ca 350 euro] in portugal kostet die 423 euro

auch in deutschland hab ich bemerkt
ich hab 399franken für den BenQ XL2420T bezahlt (ca 320 euro)

nur wasserkühlungs komponenten sind bei euch eindeutiger billiger wenn man alles bedenkt 

www.digitec.ch

weiss allerdings nicht ob die exportieren fals jemand etwas braucht

z.B apropos grafikkarten

meine 770 Classified hat mir 550franken gekostet ca.448 euro


----------

